# Ohne Netzteil weniger CPU Takt



## Otep (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, ich habe einen AMD64  X2 TL-56 mit 1,8 GHz

Wenn ich das Notebook nur mit Akku betreibe läuft das ganze nur mit 800 MHz
Ich habe in der Energieeinstellung schon das ganze auf Deuerbetrieb oder Desktop gesetzt aber es hat nichts geändert...

Gibt es das was damit die CPU immer auf voller Leistung läuft? 

AMD Treiber oder ähnliches habe ich nicht Installiert...


THX 4 help


----------



## AurionKratos (11. Oktober 2007)

Eventuell könnte was im Bios sein. Schau da am besten noch mal nach.


----------



## Otep (11. Oktober 2007)

In dem Bios kann man nichts machen, da habe ich schon nach gesehen...


----------



## EmmasPapa (11. Oktober 2007)

Soweit ich weiß geht der Turion automatisch in den Stromsparmodus wenn er nicht ausgelastet wird. Hast Du mal die Taktung beobachtet wenn Du z.B. ein Spiel startest!?

Müsste ja Power Now oder ePower Now sein http://www.vnr.de/vnr/computeredv/rundumdenpc/praxistipp_14349.html


----------



## Riddick1107 (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich meine es wäre sogar normal das die meisten Notebooks weniger Takt-Frequenz haben wenn diese auf Akku laufen!


----------



## Otep (11. Oktober 2007)

Na Ja, das Problem is ja das ich das nicht nutzen möchte, da er sich auch im Betreibm mit Netzteil runter taktet...
Und beim Starten von Spielen ändert sich nichts...
Ich hatte mal was das hieß irgend was mit Silent oder Quiet...
Da ging das, nur das habe ich nicht mehr und ich jetzt habe ich mich schon Tot gegoggelt und nichts gefunden...
Es muß doch jemand ne Idee haben...


----------



## Michael16 (11. Oktober 2007)

Otep am 11.10.2007 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Na Ja, das Problem is ja das ich das nicht nutzen möchte, da er sich auch im Betreibm mit Netzteil runter taktet...
> Und beim Starten von Spielen ändert sich nichts...
> Ich hatte mal was das hieß irgend was mit Silent oder Quiet...
> Da ging das, nur das habe ich nicht mehr und ich jetzt habe ich mich schon Tot gegoggelt und nichts gefunden...
> Es muß doch jemand ne Idee haben...




also dass sich der takt unter last nicht ändert glaub ich kaum!!! 
ausschalten kann man das nicht!!! gibt zwar bestimmte tools wie nhc aber die funktionieren nicht mit allen prozessoren mit dem core 2 duo T7300 gehts zum beispiel nicht. 
außerdem was ist so schlimm dran wenn der prozzi sich bei geringer last runter takte!? wie du willst das nicht nutzen!?? zahlst wohl gerne höhere stromrechnung????


----------



## Otep (12. Oktober 2007)

Michael16 am 11.10.2007 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> also dass sich der takt unter last nicht ändert glaub ich kaum!!!
> ausschalten kann man das nicht!!! gibt zwar bestimmte tools wie nhc aber die funktionieren nicht mit allen prozessoren mit dem core 2 duo T7300 gehts zum beispiel nicht.
> außerdem was ist so schlimm dran wenn der prozzi sich bei geringer last runter takte!? wie du willst das nicht nutzen!?? zahlst wohl gerne höhere stromrechnung????



Na wenn ich nichts mache auser Surfen usw. dann is es nicht schlimm, das Problem is ja das er nicht automatisch hoch Taktet!
Ich möchte hier nicht erfahren oder Belehrt werden das ich Strom sparen sol sonder eine lösung für mein Problem!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Oktober 2007)

Bestimmte Laptops haben dieses Heruntertakten im Akkubetrieb fix im System vorgegeben.
Das kann man dann leider nicht ändern.
Außer es kommt mal ein BIOS-Update heraus - was aber bei Notebooks eher selten ist


----------



## Otep (30. Oktober 2007)

Nun,  ein anderes Problem is, die CPU läuft nun im Netz betrieb mit 1,8 GHz aber wenn der Lüfter einschaltet geht er für die dauer der Kühlung auf nen Takt von 800 MHz und dann wieder auf 1,8 GHz....

Das muß man doch unterbinden können....
Gibt es denn hier niemenden der ne Ahnung hat???


----------



## rebel4life (30. Oktober 2007)

Versuch mal bei Energieoptionen auf Dauerbetrieb umsuschalten....dann sollte die CPU immer den gleichen Takt haben - oder du übertaktest (Auf eigene Gefahr!!!) deine CPU um 5 oder 10 Mhz, halt das geringste, was du erreichen kannst, dann wird der Stromsparmodus automatisch deaktiviert....die Akkulaufzeit leidet halt sehr darunter...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Oktober 2007)

Eol_Ruin am 12.10.2007 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Bestimmte Laptops haben dieses Heruntertakten im Akkubetrieb fix im System vorgegeben.
> Das kann man dann leider nicht ändern.
> Außer es kommt mal ein BIOS-Update heraus - was aber bei Notebooks eher selten ist



das is ein gerücht

von msi gits mittlerweile gute 7 biosversionen für meines, 
so selten ist des also nicht


----------



## Michael16 (30. Oktober 2007)

Otep am 11.10.2007 09:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habe einen AMD64  X2 TL-56 mit 1,8 GHz
> 
> Wenn ich das Notebook nur mit Akku betreibe läuft das ganze nur mit 800 MHz
> Ich habe in der Energieeinstellung schon das ganze auf Deuerbetrieb oder Desktop gesetzt aber es hat nichts geändert...
> ...



was heißt "gibt es hier niemanden der ne ahnung hab..." fakt ist, es gibt *KEINE* möglichkeit das automatische runtertakten abzustellen!!! außerdem was ist daran schlecht!?? spart strom.  => akku hält länger. 
außerdem taktet sich der prozzi unter last ganz sicher hoch.. woher meinst du denn wissen dass er es nicht tut!??


----------



## Otep (30. Oktober 2007)

Michael16 am 30.10.2007 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> was heißt "gibt es hier niemanden der ne ahnung hab..." fakt ist, es gibt *KEINE* möglichkeit das automatische runtertakten abzustellen!!! außerdem was ist daran schlecht!?? spart strom.  => akku hält länger.
> außerdem taktet sich der prozzi unter last ganz sicher hoch.. woher meinst du denn wissen dass er es nicht tut!??



So, fakt ist das man so nicht spielen kann wenn man alle 2 Min. nen Takt von 800 MHz hat (wenn der Lüfter an geht) da die FPS einbrechen weil die Rechenleistung des Prozessors fehlt!

Und ich habe nicht gesagt das es schlecht ist wenn der Akku länger hält oder wenn ich Strom sparen möchte! Aber das möchte ich ja NICHT!

Also Herr Michael16 wenn ich CSS (<- Counterstrike Source) spiele und alle 2 Min nicht mehr 80 FPS habe sondern 25 FPS habe was daran liegt das der CPU runter Taktet dann weiß ich das er das auch unter laßt macht weil es so IST!  


Und zum anderen ist es auch so, dass ich mit Netzteil ohne Akku das selbe Problem habe, ich habe es mit und ohne Treiber von AMD....


----------

